# Where do you guy get your crew members from?



## SRT-Diesel (Aug 1, 2013)

I've posted ads on CL and indeed without much success. I'm down to a one man show at the time because I just can't seem to find reliable help. On the other side of town my buddy found his guys for cheaper than I pay and has had them for years....


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

I have the same problem.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Try using your local Unemployment office...here in Neveda it is called Job Connect...
If you're going the CL route tr looking into local labor ready programs. We have one here...most are ex-felons but the catch is they pay for 50% of the wages for the first 90 days....
But we get a better caliber of applicants when we use other methods. You should be able to post an ad on your local ob search/connect office's website...
We have had far more successful employees from there than CL....


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Family and friends. My son and guys were have known for a long time work regular for us. For one off jobs there is always someone out of work or wanting to make extra cash that I know.


----------



## SRT-Diesel (Aug 1, 2013)

Do you guys pay daily? Hourly never worked for me


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

For subs and temps it is by the job.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Have always paid by the day!


----------



## grayghost (Aug 25, 2013)

guys in my church; and trusting them means paying by the hour cause the team leader at least is very trustworthy


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

In front of Home Depot. I just call immigration when the job is done.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Homeless shelters. Cup of coffee, a couple donuts, a BigMac at dinner and a days wage when completed. Paid in cash. Less than $200 cash no receipts are needed for the Uncle. Never had a bad helper BUT had a ton a bad stories.


----------



## SRT-Diesel (Aug 1, 2013)

What do you guys pay per day? I can only afford $85 and that's working 7:30-4:30 ish but about 4 hours of drive time everyday


----------



## grayghost (Aug 25, 2013)

9.00 per, except lead man is making 14


----------



## SRT-Diesel (Aug 1, 2013)

Including drive time?


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

SRT-Diesel said:


> What do you guys pay per day? I can only afford $85 and that's working 7:30-4:30 ish but about 4 hours of drive time everyday


I don't pay my slaves. SRT do you run a legit operation with employees, workmans comp etc?


----------



## grayghost (Aug 25, 2013)

Drive time 1 way


----------



## SRT-Diesel (Aug 1, 2013)

thanohano44 said:


> I don't pay my slaves. SRT do you run a legit operation with employees, workmans comp etc?


I carry workers comp, have been doing this 5 years and I'm only 23. But I haven't made enough to afford the employee headache. I 1099 everyone.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

SRT-Diesel said:


> I carry workers comp, have been doing this 5 years and I'm only 23. But I haven't made enough to afford the employee headache. I 1099 everyone.


I hope they don't use your equipment or drive your trucks


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

SRT,

I take it your subs are bidding for more than $85/day... I would charge you that much just for using my truck and fuel for the day. I can see why you are having problems.

You should consider using a Labor Ready or a Manpower Temp help agency. They will take care of all your "employee" papers. We pay $15.75/hr for the agencies temp helpers. Each area is different.


----------



## bigdaddy (Mar 3, 2013)

SRT-Diesel said:


> I carry workers comp, have been doing this 5 years and I'm only 23. But I haven't made enough to afford the employee headache. I 1099 everyone.


I hope you are kidding! You pay your guys $85 a day for 9 hours AND 1099 THEM????


----------



## SRT-Diesel (Aug 1, 2013)

Wannabe said:


> SRT,
> 
> I take it your subs are bidding for more than $85/day... I would charge you that much just for using my truck and fuel for the day. I can see why you are having problems.
> 
> You should consider using a Labor Ready or a Manpower Temp help agency. They will take care of all your "employee" papers. We pay $15.75/hr for the agencies temp helpers. Each area is different.


I don't have actual subs. The guys that work with me doing work is who I 1099. I know a lot of other guys in my area and none of them have employees. I didn't know anybody did in this line of work.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

SRT-Diesel said:


> I don't have actual subs. The guys that work with me doing work is who I 1099. I know a lot of other guys in my area and none of them have employees. I didn't know anybody did in this line of work.


You're not earning enough to run a legitimate business. Stop now before it gets worse for you.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> You're not earning enough to run a legitimate business. Stop now before it gets worse for you.


I would not say he is not earning enough to be legitimate. For a long time I was a one man show and was just as legitimate as any fortune 500 company. 

I believe it is more accurate to say that his company is not earning enough to hire employees. 

If all you can afford is $85 per day then you need to figure out how to increase your overall income before you try and hire hourly employees. The problem with a 1099 is that anyone you hire would need to have the a similar business model with similar overhead to you to be able to qualify for a 1099 type income from you. 

If you are paying them a straight daily rate or an hourly rate then as far as the IRS is concerned they are employees and you are setting yourself up for some serious grief in the future. 

If you cannot afford between a $15 and $20 per man hour cost for each employee you need to take a look at your margins to see what you have to do to get there. 

Employees are a big cost and an even bigger headache. You need to be prepared for them before you look at hiring them.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Have had actual regionals (and a national) tell us to use this resource to absorb the price cuts they kept sending out. Some of the same companies that now require a BC. Go figure.


----------



## bcollins (Apr 21, 2013)

To get good help you have got to pay good wages. Nobody around here works for 8 or 9 an hour. I pay 15 that includes myself my son and one other person. When you get a lot of work going it pays in the long run to make sure the guy taking the pics and doing the paperwork knows what they are doing if not more headache for you. There is people out there that will work for 10 an hour find construction guyes that are laid off pay them cash so they can still draw there unemployment and you will have plenty of help.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Have had actual regionals (and a national) tell us to use this resource to absorb the price cuts they kept sending out. Some of the same companies that now require a BC. Go figure.



Are you serious???? Wow!!!!


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

bcollins said:


> To get good help you have got to pay good wages. Nobody around here works for 8 or 9 an hour. I pay 15 that includes myself my son and one other person. When you get a lot of work going it pays in the long run to make sure the guy taking the pics and doing the paperwork knows what they are doing if not more headache for you. There is people out there that will work for 10 an hour find construction guyes that are laid off pay them cash so they can still draw there unemployment and you will have plenty of help.



And if they get hurt on the job? I wouldn't recommend this practice.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Yes, very serious. Not lately, but I have even had realtors asking us if our guys were legit as they had heard similar stories. I haven't used day labor agencies ever and I don't pick up Peppe' on the morning drive either.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Yes, very serious. Not lately, but I have even had realtors asking us if our guys were legit as they had heard similar stories. I haven't used day labor agencies ever and I don't pick up Peppe' on the morning drive either.



I've had a regional tell me that before. I told her, in Spanish, send her dad and brothers over. I'll call immigration when the jobs done. 

I'd drop those bastards in a minute. That's so awful. I can't believe some idiot would tell their contractor to do something illegal. That tells me they do illegal stuff as well.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> I've had a regional tell me that before. I told her, in Spanish, send her dad and brothers over. I'll call immigration when the jobs done.
> 
> I'd drop those bastards in a minute. That's so awful. I can't believe some idiot would tell their contractor to do something illegal. That tells me they do illegal stuff as well.


A regional once told me to smash TV's and put them in the dump trailer/dumpster. I kindly reminded her that it is illegal to do in Wisconsin. E-waste must be recycled. The response "We tell everyone to do it" :icon_rolleyes::blink::wallbash:


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> A regional once told me to smash TV's and put them in the dump trailer/dumpster. I kindly reminded her that it is illegal to do in Wisconsin. E-waste must be recycled. The response "We tell everyone to do it" :icon_rolleyes::blink::wallbash:


CRT TVs here cost about $5 per pound to dispose of. I give them to scrappers.


----------

